# Planted 84L Really Useful Box Tutorial



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

*Things you need:*
_84L Really Useful Box_
_Hydroleca_
_Peat free, organic compost_
_Non-toxic plants - List of toxic plants can be found __here_
_Decor - e.g. cork bark, safe branches, rocks ect..._
_Tropical springtails_
_Tropical woodlice_
_Composting worms_

_First you'll need your 84L Really Useful Box_
_







_​ 
_Next you'll need your Hydroleca, you can use any not just reptile brands_
_







_​ 
_Create around a 1 inch layer, I needed two bags_
_







_​ 
_You can place a weed fabric over the top of the Hydroleca if you want to but I didn't and got the compost in_
_







_​ 
_I created a thin layer first around 1 inch in depth_
_







_​ 
_Add decor and add more soil to make it secure_
_







_​ 
_







_​ 
_







_​ 
_







_​ 
_Then plant where you want your plants to be, I like to get as much old soil from the plant as possible before putting it in but be careful not to kill the plant in the process lol_
_I picked house plants/tropical house plants but they are hardy and they don't require a UV tube to live_
_







_​ 
_







_​ 
_







_​ 
_Now I add the "cleaner crew"_
_Composting worms_
_







_​ 
_Tropical woodlice and spring tails_
_







_​ 
_The substrate_
_







_​ 
_Quick over-view_
_







_​ 
_I leave the lid off for 24hrs and give it a good spray, to allow everything to settle obviously there is no snake in there at this point_​ 
_Will do ventilation and heating by a ceramic tomorrow, hopefully_​ 
_regards, emmie x_​


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

Oooh, that looks really good... for a RUB 

Joking! It does look nice though, whats going in it?

I've been interested in live planting, but non of the snakes I have are really suitable for it.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

It'l be interesting to see how long the plants will live in an opaque tub, I have a feeling that they'll survive but you won't get the colours out of the plants you want, they'l probably fade


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

OrigamiB said:


> It'l be interesting to see how long the plants will live in an opaque tub, I have a feeling that they'll survive but you won't get the colours out of the plants you want, they'l probably fade


You could always add daylight and UV tubes and cut a hole in the lid then cover with mesh.


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

Lewis M said:


> Oooh, that looks really good... for a RUB
> 
> Joking! It does look nice though, whats going in it?
> 
> I've been interested in live planting, but non of the snakes I have are really suitable for it.


_Just showing people you can make them realistic instead of using plain and boring things :Na_Na_Na_Na:_

_nothing for a while, I was getting impatient with building my viv so I decided to do this in the mean time :lol2:_

_Its not completed yet still more decor to add and things but I'm happy with how its going_



OrigamiB said:


> It'l be interesting to see how long the plants will live in an opaque tub, I have a feeling that they'll survive but you won't get the colours out of the plants you want, they'l probably fade


_They will be fine and they won't lose there colour, I've done it before _

_I will be putting UV in there next month though for the snake rather than the plants_


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

that's wasted on a box.
if you're going to plant it, go for a good sized viv
also, why worms, not just springtails ?


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> that's wasted on a box.
> if you're going to plant it, go for a good sized viv
> also, why worms, not just springtails ?


_Worms help to increase the amount of air and water that gets into the soil, they break down organic matter and when they eat they leave behind castings that are a type of fertilizer which will then help keep the plants alive_

_A variety is better in my opinion_


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> that's wasted on a box.
> if you're going to plant it, go for a good sized viv
> also, why worms, not just springtails ?


Why is it wasted on a box? Why is it only vivs that get to look amazingly decorated and RUBs just get the basics? Its good to see what you can do with RUBS with a little imagination. Im actually nearly considering a RUB for my new royal now, obviously with fake plants ;p


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Rhianna.J said:


> Why is it wasted on a box? Why is it only vivs that get to look amazingly decorated and RUBs just get the basics? Its good to see what you can do with RUBS with a little imagination. Im actually nearly considering a RUB for my new royal now, obviously with fake plants ;p


because it looks nicer on a glass tank or viv.
a rub is opaque so it's not easily visible : victory:


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> because it looks nicer on a glass tank or viv.
> a rub is opaque so it's not easily visible : victory:


_So?

Its for the snakes benefit not mine_


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

_emmie_x_ said:


> _So?
> 
> Its for the snakes benefit not mine_


the snakes don't care how it looks :lol2:


----------



## Lutra Garouille (Sep 22, 2011)

Its fab! Really great idea and I bet the snake will love it. :2thumb:

Whose to say the snake wont like it - i mean they dont talk...

Mine seem happier in more natural situations as they venture about more and feed better etc...


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> the snakes don't care how it looks :lol2:


For the love of god, please can we not have this whole discussion again! :lol2:

Worm wise.... I was under the impression most snakes (well, smaller ones) will eat worms, be it as youngsters, or adults.

My 5 Natural vivs don't have any insects in, but I do it a little differntly!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

anthony laing said:


> *for the love of god, please can we not have this whole discussion again! :lol2:
> *
> worm wise.... I was under the impression most snakes (well, smaller ones) will eat worms, be it as youngsters, or adults.
> 
> My 5 natural vivs don't have any insects in, but i do it a little differntly!


que ??


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> the snakes don't care how it looks :lol2:


_Enviromental stimulation, 

May improve the snakes immune systems ability to fight illnesses by being exposed to various bacteria that the snake wouldn't have in a sterile setup

I'm not starting up the debate, google it







_



Anthony Laing said:


> For the love of god, please can we not have this whole discussion again! :lol2:
> 
> Worm wise.... I was under the impression most snakes (well, smaller ones) will eat worms, be it as youngsters, or adults.
> 
> My 5 Natural vivs don't have any insects in, but I do it a little differntly!


_I think colubrids would have a go, if the worms came to the surface but I don't think pythons or boas would but I don't mind either way_


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

I like Emmie : victory:

Thanks for sharing this, it's nice to see a fresh take on RUBs


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

How will the plants be lighted?


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

Lutra Garouille said:


> Its fab! Really great idea and I bet the snake will love it. :2thumb:
> 
> Whose to say the snake wont like it - i mean they dont talk...
> 
> Mine seem happier in more natural situations as they venture about more and feed better etc...


_Thank you

Still got to choose what to put in there but I am just enjoying looking at the RUB :blush::lol2:

I find snakes behaviour extremely interesting and by making a natural setup, they are much more interesting to watch and observe,_



Sirvincent said:


> I like Emmie : victory:
> 
> Thanks for sharing this, it's nice to see a fresh take on RUBs


_Thank you 

_


RutherfordReptiles said:


> How will the plants be lighted?


_As I have said before in this thread, I wouldn't normally provide any lighting for them because they are house plants and don't really require extra lighting to live

Most plants are a lot hardier than people give them credit for, especially because they can survive me :lol2:

But I will be using a 12" full spectrum UV tube and reflector but for the snakes benefit rather than the plants_


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

RutherfordReptiles said:


> How will the plants be lighted?





_emmie_x_ said:


> _As I have said before in this thread, I wouldn't normally provide any lighting for them because they are house plants and don't really require extra lighting to live_
> 
> _Most plants are a lot hardier than people give them credit for, especially because they can survive me :lol2:_
> 
> _But I will be using a 12" full spectrum UV tube and reflector but for the snakes benefit rather than the plants_


10UV?

I tried keeping _ficus pumila _in a rub in a rack, these are very hardy plants. But it died within a week, due to lack of light. And I also have another _F.pumila _which died due to over heating I think, at 31C.

Just going to say, I don't think many plants can survive in a racking system. Maybe in a Rub exposed to light, but not in a rack.


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

Anthony Laing said:


> 10UV?
> 
> I tried keeping _ficus pumila _in a rub in a rack, these are very hardy plants. But it died within a week, due to lack of light. And I also have another _F.pumila _which died due to over heating I think, at 31C.
> 
> Just going to say, I don't think many plants can survive in a racking system. Maybe in a Rub exposed to light, but not in a rack.


_Its not going in a rack... I never even said it was going in a rack :lol2: 
but it could be done in a rack if you used compact UV bulbs or UV tubes and it would also benefit the snake,

Plants need some lighting to carry out photosynthesis, otherwise they will die

Research the plants needs as well before you get them and there ideal temperatures/humidity so it matches the snakes, then plants thrive too but I've never had an issue with plants dying so far _


----------



## shaunbob (Sep 9, 2011)

RUBS are translucent. not opaque.

translucency is best described like a bathroom window, it lets light through, but difficult to see through.

opaque is where no light what so ever gets through and you cant see through it at all.


BTW.. i really like the RUB natural style set up.. makes them alot more interesting :2thumb: .. and nicer to look it..

and if you wanted you could do (or could have) cut out the what would be the front of the RUB and replace it with a clear plastic sheet.. or acrylic for a viewing window and allows more light it for the plants to achieve photosynthe:2thumb:sis.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Shaunbob, whilst that is partially true, plastics are opaque to certain wavelengths of light, much like glass is 

My way of getting around the lighting would be to replace the lid with mesh or, at least, part of the lid. Looking good Emmie.


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

I've been thinking a while about converting RUBS into planted tanks but I would definitely want to be cutting some sort of ultra clear perspex viewing window to put in, otherwise seems such a waste having lovely plants that you can't really see through the side.

I imagine very few plants would thrive without some sort of daylight lighting introduced though as the RUBS filter out quite a lot. Have you done one of these before and had it running for a long period?

I would also say that 1/2 orchid bark chips and 1/2 soil would be a better mix for the springtails/woodlice/worms as well as the plants to survive.

Finally, you have no tube inserted or space to do so to drain water from the drainage layer? Which can work just about I guess - but you have to be very careful and not water very much because the water will build up and end up soaking your soil. 

Anyway, I sound a bit critical in this post sorry :lol2: Just adding my tips from personal experience - but it's a great tutorial and really neat idea.


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

beaniebopps said:


> I've been thinking a while about converting RUBS into planted tanks but I would definitely want to be cutting some sort of ultra clear perspex viewing window to put in, otherwise seems such a waste having lovely plants that you can't really see through the side.
> 
> _Its for the snakes benefit not mine, so I'm not too bothered about seeing in_
> 
> ...


_Answered your post hun and I don't mind people being critical its helpful _


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Answered your post hun and I don't mind people being critical its helpful _


That all seems logical except the plants need a daylight tube rather than uv. But im sure you'e got it covered :2thumb:

looks good, sooo much better than newspaper and a platic dog bowl!!!

Dave


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

What plants have you used please? The big leafy one on the left is particularly nice


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

ronnyjodes said:


> What plants have you used please? The big leafy one on the left is particularly nice


_that's cordyline kiwi _


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

_Now for the heating and ventilation_​ 
*You will need:*
_70mm holesaw_
_80mm vents - requiring a 70mm hole_
_Mesh_
_Epoxy resin_
_Cable ties_
_Pulse thermostat_
_Ceramic bulb_
_Ceramic holder_
_Thermometer_​ 
_Start drilling with the holesaw, you will get some plastic go inside but its easy enough to pick out of the soil_
_







_​ 
_







_​ 
_Mix the epoxy resin as the instructions say, place a little around the vent and repeat_
_







_​ 
_I put two vents at the top in the "hot end" and two substrate level in the "cool end"_
_







_​ 
_







_​ 
_I hate wires every where and loose thermostats, so I have cable tied them_
_







_​ 
_







_​ 
_I've also cable tied the thermostat probe in place, so the snake cannot move it_
_







_​ 
_







_​ 
_I'm now checking the temperatures on the hot spot and its running smoothly, the cool end is around 24'C_
_Over-view of the top, which also helps provide plenty of ventilation_
_







_​ 
_More to come next week..._​ 
_regards, emmie x_​


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

_Now for the heating and ventilation_​ 
*You will need:*
_70mm holesaw_
_80mm vents - requiring a 70mm hole_
_Mesh_
_Epoxy resin_
_Cable ties_
_Pulse thermostat_
_Ceramic bulb_
_Ceramic holder_
_Thermometer_​ 
_Start drilling with the holesaw, you will get some plastic go inside but its easy enough to pick out of the soil_
_







_​ 
_







_​ 
_Mix the epoxy resin as the instructions say, place a little around the vent and repeat_
_







_​ 
_I put two vents at the top in the "hot end" and two substrate level in the "cool end"_
_







_​ 
_







_​ 
_I hate wires every where and loose thermostats, so I have cable tied them_
_







_​ 
_







_​ 
_I've also cable tied the thermostat probe in place, so the snake cannot move it_
_







_​ 
_







_​ 
_I'm now checking the temperatures on the hot spot and its running smoothly, the cool end is around 24'C_
_Over-view of the top, which also helps provide plenty of ventilation_
_







_​ 
_More to come next week..._

_regards, emmie x_​


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

you double posted btw
does the lid stay in place when you take the lid off?


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Anthony Laing said:


> 10UV?
> 
> I tried keeping _ficus pumila _in a rub in a rack, these are very hardy plants. But it died within a week, due to lack of light. And I also have another _F.pumila _which died due to over heating I think, at 31C.
> 
> Just going to say, I don't think many plants can survive in a racking system. Maybe in a Rub exposed to light, but not in a rack.


No, dont use UVB tubes. These don't give the right spectrum of light. plants don't use UVB, but rather UVA and C (i think?), so you can actually use a normal compact flourescent or standard strip flourescent. 2% bulbs are good for plants.
From what i've heard if you use just a UVB bulb it'l actually burn the plant


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

OrigamiB said:


> No, dont use UVB tubes. These don't give the right spectrum of light. plants don't use UVB, but rather UVA and C (i think?), so you can actually use a normal compact flourescent or standard strip flourescent. 2% bulbs are good for plants.
> From what i've heard if you use just a UVB bulb it'l actually burn the plant


_I'm not going to be using a UVB tube...

I'm going to be using a 2% UVB full spectrum fluorescent UV tube but I have to wait until next month for them to have them in stock but the 2% UVB is hardly anything and with it being over mesh it will block it more, lol_


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Plants need bulbs that give out light at 650nm - so they will not thrive under a standard fluorescent, nor is UVB either good or bad for them - they don't care about whether you have UVB (although can burn if too close to a high UVB output).

Often the 2% full spectrum UVB bulbs do ALSO give out visible light at 650nm so the plants in the RUB will do better with that then with nothing.

A plant that really loves shade, in a RUB placed in a bright position, could do ok with no artificial lighting I suppose. Most Draceana are pretty hard to kill lol.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

looks really good but hate the fact its in a rub as i dont like rubs but nice job


----------

